# new neighbors=problems!



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

some new people moved next to me a while back,but now they have 2 big dogs,they just let them roam,idk what kind they are but they are DA.Monday at 1 in the morning they came over the fence and attacked my dog who was on a chain,i went and ran them off but they came back at 2:30 and did it again!

If i call AC will they take dogs that belong to them?Cause if not then theres no use to call cause they wont chain them up.

And the people on down from them have 4 dogs and they live right across the road,about a week ago there dalmation got loose and attacked my pitbull,who is inside except to use the bathroom.

Something has to be done,i dont wanna call AC if there not gonna do anything,cause last time they didnt.I think if everyone else has top keep there dogs up then they do too.

Any suggestions?


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I would definitely start by calling animal control. Explain it to them just as you did here, and if they don't do anything, keep calling every time you see the dogs loose. Is there a leash law in your area? If so, make sure to mention that to them too, that you know there is a leash law and they are clearly not abiding by it. If you keep pestering animal control, they will eventually have to do something about it, especially if the dogs are dangerous. Are they human aggressive, barking or growling at anyone? Definitely mention that to animal control if they are. Do you rent? If so, complain to the landlord too. Don't hesitate to call animal control first though, that's what they're there for!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Build a kennel run and around the outer layer put up barbed wire fencing..if that doesn't work shoot them on sight. (IF your state allows it) in my experiance AC will tell you to deal with it..contain the dogs and they will pick them up..


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> Build a kennel run and around the outer layer put up barbed wire fencing..if that doesn't work shoot them on sight. (IF your state allows it) in my experiance AC will tell you to deal with it..contain the dogs and they will pick them up..


yes i could do that but when i take my pitbull puppy out to use the bathroom on her leash she will still be in danger,im just gonna call AC in the morning,i have 3 dogs and i keep all of them chained up or in the house so i dont think they should just let them roam.

thanks for the idea,if AC dosent do anything then im gonna have too,but its getting rediculous!


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> I would definitely start by calling animal control. Explain it to them just as you did here, and if they don't do anything, keep calling every time you see the dogs loose. Is there a leash law in your area? If so, make sure to mention that to them too, that you know there is a leash law and they are clearly not abiding by it. If you keep pestering animal control, they will eventually have to do something about it, especially if the dogs are dangerous. Are they human aggressive, barking or growling at anyone? Definitely mention that to animal control if they are. Do you rent? If so, complain to the landlord too. Don't hesitate to call animal control first though, that's what they're there for!!!


Im gonna call in the morning,idk if they are HA but they run everywhere,and i dont rent......the thing is our AC people just dont do anything,they are located about an hour away so i guess thats why......the same people who own those 2 dogs starved to horses to death not long ago,probley a year ago,its awful.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Find out what you are legally allowed to do if strange dogs enter your property. If my neighbors dog makes it onto mine after he has been warned and I put cinder blocks in the ground to keep him from digging, either Ecko will make short work of the giant lab, or I will arrange for .9mm of lead to end the problem. My dog comes first. period. Your property, your dog, find out your rights.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

^^^ good post! find out your laws first..I know where I am moving if a dog is on your property you have rights to shoot the mother beast.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

what city do you live in? I cant tell you what your laws are other wise..

some towns have laws some dont you'd be surprised


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

pitbullove said:


> Im gonna call in the morning,idk if they are HA but they run everywhere,and i dont rent......the thing is our AC people just dont do anything,they are located about an hour away so i guess thats why......the same people who own those 2 dogs starved to horses to death not long ago,probley a year ago,its awful.


You should definitely mention that when you call AC!! If they've been past offenders it should (hopefully) raise a red flag with AC. And I agree with everyone else, find out what your laws are!


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> You should definitely mention that when you call AC!! If they've been past offenders it should (hopefully) raise a red flag with AC. And I agree with everyone else, find out what your laws are!


okay,i know that if they are harming your pets or you than you can shoot them,but theres no way i could do that,although someone i know tried but it just scared them off.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> what city do you live in? I cant tell you what your laws are other wise..
> 
> some towns have laws some dont you'd be surprised


well i live near belfry ky,i know you can shoot them if they harm you or ur pets,but i couldnt do it.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

kodiakgirl said:


> You should definitely mention that when you call AC!! If they've been past offenders it should (hopefully) raise a red flag with AC. And I agree with everyone else, find out what your laws are!


yes but AC never knew and i have no proof is what they will say,they got 2 new horses.Im gonna try my best though


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If it's my dog or there's you bet your rump it's gonna be there's.

If you want to do it the "humane" way, live traps and then drop them at the shelter. Done deal.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> If it's my dog or there's you bet your rump it's gonna be there's.
> 
> If you want to do it the "humane" way, live traps and then drop them at the shelter. Done deal.


ok thanks much,i never thought of that,theres so much drama where i live over dogs,some people just shouldnt own any,period!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

If you contact your local shelters, they may be able to provide you with live traps, or a contact to get some.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> If you contact your local shelters, they may be able to provide you with live traps, or a contact to get some.


alright,thanks


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

oh hell .. thats your best bet.. call ACO so that its established a nuisance after a couple of times handle ya business.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> oh hell .. thats your best bet.. call ACO so that its established a nuisance after a couple of times handle ya business.


im sorry,i dont understand.....whats my best bet?im just trying to get help,i just came inside from running them out of my yard again.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

call the local authorities find out what your local laws are if there are any.. If there is an ACO call them the next time they jump in the yard take pictures of everything and be well informed when the ACO arrives. Next be sure to let them know that it happens so often they might get a call again in 15 minutes.. Thus, stating the evident that the neighbors have issues containing their dogs. Being country it should only take country law or as lil as ACO to say yeah if your or your dogs are to be harmed you have legal right to shoot them.. Calling the authorities is your only bet to having them on your side.. you gotta mess on your hands thats for sure.. keep a level mind and know your rights.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Kentucky Consolidated Dog Laws

KENTUCKY CRUELTY TO ANIMALS STATUTES

Kentucky Humane Society - Behavior Training


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> call the local authorities find out what your local laws are if there are any.. If there is an ACO call them the next time they jump in the yard take pictures of everything and be well informed when the ACO arrives. Next be sure to let them know that it happens so often they might get a call again in 15 minutes.. Thus, stating the evident that the neighbors have issues containing their dogs. Being country it should only take country law or as lil as ACO to say yeah if your or your dogs are to be harmed you have legal right to shoot them.. Calling the authorities is your only bet to having them on your side.. you gotta mess on your hands thats for sure.. keep a level mind and know your rights.


ok,i see and i will in the morning cause they closed at 2,a neighbor just told me they was down her house too,i think she might call also


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Get proof they are running free.When I called AC about neighborhood dogs getting in my fence and killing my chickens they told me that the next time they did then to take a pic of them with a camera that shows the date on the picture when printed.So I waited until they were right inside my fence then snapped a pic of them (there were 5 total) and then my husband shot at them to scare them off before they got back over to the chickens.They were picked up by AC after that.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

They needed to be reported to AC!! Even if you drop the dog's off at the shelter they can call and get them back as long as it's within a certain time frame. You should have called the first time these dog's came in your yard and attacked your dog. They would have given the owner's citations for failing to contain their dog's properly. These incidents need to be reported as soon as they occur do not wait. Enough reports and complaints they will take those dog's from them. EVERYTHING needs to be documented this is how you build a case against these folks and it proves these guys are careless animal owners.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:goodpost: LOL... ^^^ Thats the bottom line..


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> They needed to be reported to AC!! Even if you drop the dog's off at the shelter they can call and get them back as long as it's within a certain time frame. You should have called the first time these dog's came in your yard and attacked your dog. They would have given the owner's citations for failing to contain their dog's properly. These incidents need to be reported as soon as they occur do not wait. Enough reports and complaints they will take those dog's from them. EVERYTHING needs to be documented this is how you build a case against these folks and it proves these guys are careless animal owners.


well i would have but it was 2 in the morning and they dont open til 10 therfore like i said im calling in the morning,another neighbor just called and said they was in her yard too,so like 3 peoples gonna call.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

and they wouldnt have came out first thing because last summer a stray got her stomach ripped open by the neighbors DA pitbull and they didnt come for like 3 days,then they gave them a citation and said that they were to be put to sleep,the dogs are still there....Im trying my best but our AC isnt like most,they could care less,ill call in the morning and give eveyone here an update


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

My suggestion is to call AC & ask them 'hypothetically' what would happen & go from there


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Call, pictures, call and pictures when it happens again possible video. Do as often as possible. Can you post a general public adress on mailboxes and poles expressing the problem over the neighborhood and document it? Proving even further how much of a problem these free roaming DA animals are to the area. 

When you start the fire you better have your things in order. Having 1 or more pitbulls will attract attention to you regardless if your innocent or not. Dont give them a reason to implicate you with anything


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

^^Yes yes, video and pictures. That way if things reach the point of a court battle, you've got proof.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Call, pictures, call and pictures when it happens again possible video. Do as often as possible. Can you post a general public adress on mailboxes and poles expressing the problem over the neighborhood and document it? Proving even further how much of a problem these free roaming DA animals are to the area.
> 
> When you start the fire you better have your things in order. Having 1 or more pitbulls will attract attention to you regardless if your innocent or not. Dont give them a reason to implicate you with anything





bahamutt99 said:


> ^^Yes yes, video and pictures. That way if things reach the point of a court battle, you've got proof.


:goodpost:Yep.You will need to have solid proof otherwise it just be your word against theirs


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Call, pictures, call and pictures when it happens again possible video. Do as often as possible. Can you post a general public adress on mailboxes and poles expressing the problem over the neighborhood and document it? Proving even further how much of a problem these free roaming DA animals are to the area.
> 
> When you start the fire you better have your things in order. Having 1 or more pitbulls will attract attention to you regardless if your innocent or not. Dont give them a reason to implicate you with anything


:goodpost: exactly :clap:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I am the law GD!!! LOL I need to go to this neighbor's house and straighten them out some. This kind of crap really freaking bother's me to no end. It's very simple keep your darn dog's contained or give them to someone who will!!!


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

Sadie said:


> I am the law GD!!! LOL I need to go to this neighbor's house and straighten them out some. This kind of crap really freaking bother's me to no end. It's very simple keep your darn dog's contained or give them to someone who will!!!


:goodpost:


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

i suggest a paintball gun. its non lethal and would put a good hurting on them to think twice about coming in your yard. plus the owners might see that there dogs are covered in paint and maybe think "hey maybe i should put them up". i live on 70 acres(which my dog runs free on and never leaves the property) and i just recently had a neighbors pack of 7 dogs attack my dog. she was beat up pretty bad and had a gash under chin about 2 inches long and a half inch wide. not to mention all the puncture wounds on her shoulders and top of her head. my wife was running with our two dogs and my 3 yr old son and i were following on a 4wheeler yesterday when i caught them running at her and our dogs aggressively and i chased them off with the 4wheeler ,needless to say the next time i see them there will be 7 new dirt mounds on my property.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

^^^wow that's horrible but if you don't want to use a real gun maybe likr typer said bout a paintball gun isn't a bad idea at all.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

the neighbor with the crazy dalmation told me they was thinking about calling ac yesterday as well.well when i took my puppy for a walk this morning i didnt see them there anywheres,so i think she may have called.They havent been here today,and they didnt come in the yard last night,so i think there gone.


But until i find out for sure then i dont see why i need to call,cause they might already be at the pound?If i see them again im gonna take pictures,a lady down the road said she thought about telling them to chain them up.

Do i still need to call?even if idk if they are there anymore?


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

i would just so there is multiple offenses against them.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

UPDATE:I just called the shelter and they said they will be here in a couple days to set some traps on the property,finally something will be done!


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

TypeR? said:


> i would just so there is multiple offenses against them.


there still loose,i call the shelter


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

pitbullove said:


> UPDATE:I just called the shelter and they said they will be here in a couple days to set some traps on the property,finally something will be done!


Good to hear! If I were you, I would still continue to call AC every time you see the dogs roaming around so that, like TypeR said, there will be multiple offenses against them. If AC realizes the severity of the situation, it will make them more likely to come out and do something about it.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

You say you have a pup, and they have gotten to it before and you ran the dogs off. If you dont build a run or resolve the issue....they wont be after your little one, if you know what i mean. I can feel your passive, and its ok most of the time. However the circumstances your dealing with you need to be on the opposite end of the spectrum. Your niece/nephew could be mauled or anither child for that matter. 

Take care of business step up put your chest high and stomp it. You can do it. I believe in you!!!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> You say you have a pup, and they have gotten to it before and you ran the dogs off. If you dont build a run or resolve the issue....they wont be after your little one, if you know what i mean. I can feel your passive, and its ok most of the time. However the circumstances your dealing with you need to be on the opposite end of the spectrum. Your niece/nephew could be mauled or anither child for that matter.
> 
> Take care of business step up put your chest high and stomp it. You can do it. I believe in you!!!


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost: I agree, 100%!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Btwjust a note, my aunt had a similar problem in her area with a intact female she showed confirm. When her bitch was in heat she put her in her garage run as usual but left the garage door open.......dogs came in and she shut the garage door. She trapped the pack in her property something like 5 dogs. Called AC and nabbed them all. No collars or anything. The owners did recieve a fine. The problem was fixed after the incident. With AC regularly visiting the dogs owners


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> You say you have a pup, and they have gotten to it before and you ran the dogs off. If you dont build a run or resolve the issue....they wont be after your little one, if you know what i mean. I can feel your passive, and its ok most of the time. However the circumstances your dealing with you need to be on the opposite end of the spectrum. Your niece/nephew could be mauled or anither child for that matter.
> 
> Take care of business step up put your chest high and stomp it. You can do it. I believe in you!!!


:goodpost:
yes i understand what ur saying but my puppy only goes out to use the bathroom on a leash due to people stealing pitbulls around here like crazy,i know what can happen to a kid if they get bit but they are coming to se traps in a day or too.But its THEIR dog and THEIR responsiblity to confine their dogs and to ensure others safety......They jump the fence all the time,AC is gonna come get them so basically its resolved and thanks for the info,not trying to argue but im doing all that i can and im just trying to keep my animals and other people safe.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Btwjust a note, my aunt had a similar problem in her area with a intact female she showed confirm. When her bitch was in heat she put her in her garage run as usual but left the garage door open.......dogs came in and she shut the garage door. She trapped the pack in her property something like 5 dogs. Called AC and nabbed them all. No collars or anything. The owners did recieve a fine. The problem was fixed after the incident. With AC regularly visiting the dogs owners


 That was a good idea,lol,ill leave the trapping to AC,there gonna set traps on my property cause they are here everyday....these are BIG dogs!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I was always told its your responsibility as a owner to secure your property , if your dog cant get out none can get in. id reinforce or build a better fence so they cant get in , its protecting your dogs in the long run. Im glad you called AC and that they are doing something now, but if the people starved 2 horses and then got 2 more who is to say they wont get 2 more dogs ? get yourself a good fence or a proper dog run where your dogs ill always be safe. I hope those owners dont get there dogs back or new ones but you gotta be prepared. I grew up in the country and having lose dogs roaming other properties is not tolerated here , the stray dogs will be shot if they show any agression towards livestock , other dogs, or people there is no need for AC on the farms.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Ehhhh yoooo!!!!!! I and waiting to hear of the update to this. I am seriously concerned about that pup first and possible HA redirection second

Give me some good news


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> Ehhhh yoooo!!!!!! I and waiting to hear of the update to this. I am seriously concerned about that pup first and possible HA redirection second
> 
> Give me some good news


 i did put an update,i called AC and they said that they could come out in a few days and set traps and give the owners a fine,and my pup is fine,when she does go out i am with her and she is on a leash,i did call again,they said the same thing,but my outside dog that they did attack is in his new pen,since they jump the fence.

And thanks for your concern,im sure it seems like this is somehow my fault i guess,but i have a fence and i try the best to protect my animals,guess its others that you have to watch out for.

Oh and can someone please tell me if and how i can delete my account?Nothing personal to anyone just want it deleted is all. ( :


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

You dont need to delete your account. All you have to do is stop posting. I hope things turn out for the best. Take care of your pack


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

okay,thanks so much for the help and advice,it was much appreciated.


----------

